# Lian-Li First Knight Goes Green



## nickbaldwin86 (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my 1st post here @ TPUF 

Lian-Li First Knight PC-K9WX

Few spex:
CPU - 2600k @ 4.8Ghz - 1.38v
Motherboard - MSI Z68A-GD65 G3
Memory - Corsair XMS3 1600 16GB
Graphics Card - Galaxy GTX 580
Solid State Drive - Kingston 128GB SSD	
Power Supply - Corsair AX1200
Case - L-L First Knight PC-K9WX
Cooling - Danger Den MC-TDX cpu block - 280 SR-1 Rad - XSPC 750 res/pump

The pictures tell the story:










































































































































After finishing some of the wiring... sleeving, management, it was just thrown in there before.
Anyways I let the pictures tell the rest.... a few pictures are for someone that PMed me looking for measurements and ideas for this case.


----------



## STCNE (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice, I love green themed builds.


----------



## warrior420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice my friend! Love the sleeving.

My first post too


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice indeed.  Funny thing is, I'm just doing a green build too.


----------

